# XMLDatei  mit SAXParser  prüfen



## Lisa ausem Schwabeländle (4. Nov 2007)

Hallo sorry ich bins schon und am verzweifeln les schon seit Tagen in Büchern rum finde allerdings kein gescheites Beispiel wie ich XML Dateien mit einem SAX Parser prüfen lassen kann.
 Hat jemand vl. ein Beispiel wie  ich eine *XML Datei in Java mit einem SAX Parser pürfen lassen *kann??

Wäre echt super Lieb!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (4. Nov 2007)

http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/xml/library/x-javaxmlvalidapi.html


----------



## FenchelT (5. Nov 2007)

Lisa ausem Schwabeländle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo sorry ich bins schon und am verzweifeln les schon seit Tagen in Büchern rum finde allerdings kein gescheites Beispiel wie ich XML Dateien mit einem SAX Parser prüfen lassen kann.
> Hat jemand vl. ein Beispiel wie  ich eine *XML Datei in Java mit einem SAX Parser pürfen lassen *kann??
> 
> Wäre echt super Lieb!!




Vllt. hilft DIr das ja auch weiter?!

http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-xml.htm


Gruesse aus dem Rheinlaendle  :wink:


----------



## Lisa aus em Schwabeländle (5. Nov 2007)

Danke Jungs!!!!


----------

